# ARISTO SIGNAL BRIDGE



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

hEY MSL's, we've recently added a signal bridge, and reading the paperwork , the red n black wires from the switch get hooked up to 15V AC, we'd like to know how others hooked up their bridges. Thanks, next week we're riding the Hood River Scenic R/R up in the dome car


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a "vignette" by Ted Doskaris hosted on my site:

http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...al-nuances

This might have some helpful tips on the wiring.

Regards, Greg


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

VERY ILLUMINATING GREG, i thought 15V ac sounded funny. THANKS AGAIN ( hey greg, all our friends that come by, have all commented about how our locomotive holds a steady speed up and down the grades, and we tell them how you recomended the meanwell, and they all seem to recognize what a nice power supply it is)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's great! 

I was quite surprised when running even a small train showed a difference. I figured that because I had a 10 amp supply (unregulated) that the difference between a regulated constant voltage and the unregulated transformer would only show up under heavy load. 

Surprise, I noticed small improvements in consistency at all times even with light loads. So I'm firmly convinced that we have "spikes" of high current draw that while short in duration, make a noticeable drop in track voltage using an unregulated supply. 

On the Signal Bridge, any comments or suggestions or things you learn would be interesting, Ted really "dissects" things and his "vignettes" were "falling off" forums, so I offered to host them all. 

Here's his main "vignette" page on my site: 


*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...inmenu-157*

Regards, Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine ran fine on a 12v malibu transformer that I used for all the other lights.


The 15vAC figure came from the old 2A aristo throttles. I ran nicely on those too.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I removed the targets on all of mine and replaced them with the pennsy targets and sensors from Z-Stuff. A little small but with the ten foot rule they look great and visitors are amazed when they see them work. I mounted the sensor looking down in overhead frame work and connected to the next signal then to the next signal etc and etc. I use QSI and Airwire with the track powered at a constant 18v so they are hook directly to the track for power. When not in use I just place a cheap small plastic trash can over the bridge and after 3 years not one failure. I also use their semiphores the same way and to make them taller I cast a box the same as the one on the base and just double them up for added height. These actually move and are connected in series as the bridges are above. To connect them I use telephone quad wire that is used for buried applications. N-Stuff is in the proccess of re-designing them for 1/29. Jack


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds pretty cool.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Torby the hardest part is cutting open the tube to remove the wires without cutting them. Once done the retro fit takes about 15 min. Jake


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I bought one of those a while back and it looks great on the RR but I didn't bother with the lights--I would want to run them off the track and would want to replace the incandescents with leds, and it looked to be too hard to do. Maybe I'll pick up another one and try it.


I just read over Ted's vignette and I think I was mislead by Aristo's instructions, which specified AC. I assumed they were incandescents but they may have been LEDS. Hmmm


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I gave mine away. Since closing the shop it rode in the rear window of my car till somebody said, "I should get one of those." I gave it to him. It was cool over "Malfunction Junction."


----------

